# Have you 1 stared a repeat customer that tips?



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Have you ever 1 or 2 stared a tipping customer because they're that bad? 

I have, here's mine (sorry its long): 

Last winter I had this same customer twice each time she tipped me $10. She is a 60 some thing year old 'single' woman

First ride: Drove 5 miles to pick her and her man up from the bar - very drunk. Took them home 2.5 miles away. Uneventful and got a $10 tip!

Second Ride: Its nearly Christmas, bout done with this side of town going to head toward surges soon. Got her ping, recognized location and name. Was thinking she tipped last time might be worth the short drive. 

Arrived at location, waited several min, she finally stumbles - super drunk - out, gets in. 
Confirmed she was going home, but no destination entered in app. Navigated by memory from my last trip several weeks ago! Get there and ask for gate code. 
She then yells "you don't remember Fing gate code you stupid man, F U you SOB. I'm taking out of your tip for this!" 

Get to the home - again still by memory - she tips me $10 then gets out, drops her keys, bends down to pick them up and then..... BOOM falls flat on her face. She is so drunk she could not get up. 

At this time I am walking with a cane and still asked "Do you need help? .
She replied "NO! I don't need help from any man!" 
Me "Okay, have a good night I'm ending the ride." 
Her "You better help me you rude SOB or I'm calling the police! 
Me "Go for it B****! Thanks for being a 1 star customer" Then slowly drove off. 

Then there is the kicker, call came in 5 min later. 
Its Jennifer the daughter, "My mom got a ride with you and says you assaulted her, she is bloody and has a black eye. What Happened? She wants to call police." 
Me "That's not true. Your mother was so drunk she dropped her keys then fell flat on her face. I don't care if she gives me tips I'm never taking your mother again! Do I need to come out to speak with police?" 
Jennifer, "Oh okay that makes sense. No don't worry about the police."


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

NoDay said:


> Have you ever 1 or 2 stared a tipping customer because they're that bad?
> 
> I have, here's mine (sorry its long):
> 
> ...


Damn bro you got lucky. Did you report her to uber at least just to cover your ass.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Had a similar situation, guy gets out of my car and falls back. Cracked his skull, luckly i had a rear and forward dash. Called 911 and got him to the hospital.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

A T said:


> Damn bro you got lucky. Did you report her to uber at least just to cover your ass.


I don't remember if I told the company or not. It was a while ago. It was shortly after that incident, I decided to invest in a cheap camera. Was not worth the money. Looking into better cameras though.

If i had recorded the incident it could have been great for a rideshare bloopers reel. lol


----------

